# HDTV NOW In Chicago On Cable



## openhouse (Jan 25, 2003)

HDTV In Chicago On Cable

See this Message Board at

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=255885&highlight=HDTV+chicago

Or

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=158475


----------

